
Ask HN: Can I be a good operations manager solely based on logic - Technomaniacz
I&#x27;m currently doing my MBA. While I am really passionate about operations as a field, I&#x27;m somehow still averse to numerical approach. I realize this is a cardinal sin considering most of operations is about numbers. But I&#x27;m a good team player and a strong transactional leader. Do you think I might have any success with my approach of pure logic towards operations as a career.
======
brudgers
My opinion is that mathematics is an important part of logic because it lets
us examine our quantitative assumptions and bias. It's an important language.

I also believe that learning mathematics and numerical approaches is a life-
time pursuit. It's a marathon, not a checklist and so a person can focus on
constantly deepening their toolbox rather than on all the tools they cannot
yet use.

Good luck.

------
ckluis
Yes and no. The reality is that pure logic would dictate that you analyze the
numbers and then make the logical decision.

